# If you had 200 bucks to buy just books



## Pergamum (Aug 19, 2009)

If someone handed you 200 USD to just buy you some books, what books would those be?


----------



## lukebailey (Aug 19, 2009)

I'd buy a kindle....


----------



## jogri17 (Aug 19, 2009)

bavinck's reformed dogmatics and the 4 volume works of JOhn Murray


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 19, 2009)

Some reliable commentaries (hardcopy). I have several study Bibles and early Church fathers & Schaff history on hand.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 19, 2009)

I need some exegetical commentaries. I've got Matthew Henry, Matthew Poole and some expositor's type commentaries, but they don't go deep enough into the greek, grammar and each verse. I need something deeper. 



About the Kindle: Would a kindle hold up in humid, hot weather? And from a very very slow internet connection is it hard to download books?


----------



## Irish Presbyterian (Aug 19, 2009)

I would pick selectively commentaries from:

New International Greek Testament Commentaries
New International Commentaries on the New/Old Testament
Baker Exegetical Commentaries on the New Testament
...and dare I say it...The Word Biblical Commentary Series.

Either that or blow the lot on D. Martyn Lloyd Jones' commentaries on Romans, Ephesians, Philippians, 1 Peter and John 4 (2 Vols).


----------



## MMasztal (Aug 19, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> I need some exegetical commentaries. I've got Matthew Henry, Matthew Poole and some expositor's type commentaries, but they don't go deep enough into the greek, grammar and each verse. I need something deeper.
> 
> 
> 
> About the Kindle: Would a kindle hold up in humid, hot weather? And from a very very slow internet connection is it hard to download books?



I'm not even sure those types of books are available on Kindle at this time.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 19, 2009)

If I was limited to $200... and if I was specifically looking for something in terms of exegetical commentaries...

I would think about what I am hoping to preach, teach, or even simply study in-depth, over the next 6-12 months... and I'd by the top two exegetical commentaries for each biblical book I was going to study. If it was a relatively long book, I'd consider the top 2 exegetical commentaries and the best "homiletical" commentary.


----------



## jandrusk (Aug 19, 2009)

I would hit e-bay first for these titles and would keep going down the list until my money ran out. My goal is to read all of these titles before I enter the nether world, God willing.

A Body of Divinity, by Thomas Watson

A Sure Guide to Heaven, by Joseph Alliene
A Treatise of Earthlimindedness, by Jeremiah Burroughs

A Treatise on Effectual Calling and Election, by Christopher Love

Heaven Taken by Storm, by Thomas Watson 

Michael and the Dragon, by Daniel Dyke
Pilgrim’s Progress, Parts I-II, by John Bunyan 

Pilgrim's Progress Part III, by John Bunyan 

Precious Remedies Against Satan's Devices, by Thomas Brooks 

Remedies for Wandering Thoughts in Worship, by Richard Steele 

The Almost Christian Discovered, by Matthew Mead 

The Bible and the Closet, by Thomas Watson 

The Doctrine of Repentance, by Thomas Watson 

The Evil of Evils, by Jeremiah Burroughs
The Mortified Christian, by Christopher Love 

The Practice of Piety, by Lewis Bayly 

The Rare Jewel of Christian Contentment, by Jeremiah Burroughs 

The Ten Commandments, by Thomas Watson 

The True Christian's Love for the Unseen Christ, by Thomas Vincent 



Advanced Reading 

A Beam of Divine Glory, by Edward Pearse 

A Christian Directory, by Richard Baxter
A Narrative of Surprising Conversions, by Jonathan Edwards 
A Body of Divinity, by Dr. James Ussher

Biblical Theology, by John Owen
Charity and Its Fruit, by Jonathan Edwards
Disputations on Holy Scripture, by William Whitaker 

Gospel Fear, by Jeremiah Burroughs 

Gospel Worship, by Jeremiah Burroughs 

Humans Nature in It's Fourfold State, by Thomas Boston 

Logic: the Right Use of Reason after the Inquiry of Truth, by Isaac Watts 

Logic: Continuing Discourse by Isaac Watts 

Solitude Improved By Divine Meditation, by Nathaniel Ranew
The Art of Prophesying, by William Perkins 

The Case and Cure of a Deserted Soul, by Joseph Symonds 

The Christian in Complete Armour, by William Gurnall 

The Marrow of Theology, by William Ames 

The Mind on Fire, Blaise Pascal, edited by Os Guiness 

The Parable of the Ten Virgins, by Thomas Shepherd 

The Reformed Pastor, by Richard Baxter 

The Westminster Confession of Faith, w/ Directory of Publick Worship 

The Works of John Owen, (16 Volumes) 

The Works of Jonathan Edwards, (2 Volumes) 

The Works of Augustus Toplady (1 Volume) 

The Works of Christopher Love Volume 1 

The Works of Thomas Manton (6 Volumes) 

Theses Sabbaticae, by Thomas Shepherd 

Treatise on the Lord’s Supper, by Thomas Doolittle 





Post Puritan Writings

A Body of Practical Divinity, John Gill. 

A Guide for Young Disciples, J.G. Pike 

Consolation, J.W. Alexander 

Earnest Ministry, John Angell James 

Family Worship, J.W. Alexander 

Fasting, Samuel Miller 

God-Centered Evangelism, A.B. Kuiper 

Interpretation of Prophecy, Patrick Fairbain 

Primitive Theology, John Gerstner 

Persuasions to Early Piety, J.G. Pike 

Repent or Perish, John Gerstner 

Sermons of William Cunningham 

Select Sermons of George Whitefield 

Spiritual Depression, Martin Lloyd Jones 

The Christian Ministry, Charles Bridges 

The Doctrine of Endless Punishment, W.G.T. Shedd 

The Everlasting Righteousness, Andrew Bonar 

The Last Things, Herman Bavinck 

The Life of M'Cheyne, Andrew Bonar 

The Ruling Elder, Samuel Miller 

Thoughts on Preaching, J.W. Alexander 

Warnings to the Churches, J.C. Ryle 



Some books about or on the Puritans: 

A Puritan Golden Treasury, I.E.D. Thomas 

A Quest for Godliness, J.I. Packer 

Lives of the Puritans, Benjamin Brook 

John Owen on the Christian Life, Sinclair Fergusen 

Jonathan Edwards Evangelist, John Gerstner 

Jonathan Edwards a New Biography, Iain Murray 

Jonathan Edwards on Heaven and Hell, by John Gerstner 

Puritan Papers, Volume 1, edited by D. Martin Lloyd Jones 

Puritan Papers, Volume 2, edited by J.I. Packer 

Puritan Profiles, William Baker 

Revival and Revivalism, Ian Murray 

Spurgeon v. Hyper-Calvinism, Iain Murray 

The Genius of Puritanism, Peter Lewis 

The Grace of Law, Earnest Kevan 

The Puritans, Martin Lloyd Jones 

The Puritan Hope, Iain Murray 

The Protector, J.H. Merle D'Aubigne 

The Rational Biblical Theology of Jonathan Edwards, John Gerstner 3 Volumes 

The Valley of Vision, Puritan Devotional 

The Worship of the English Puritans, Horton Davies 

The Worship of the American Puritans, Horton Davies 

Why Read the Puritans Today?, Don Kistler 

Worldly Saints, Leland Ryken 



Puritan Works Published by Soli Deo Gloria, by Don Kistler
(Dr. Kistler now runs Northampton Press)

Addresses to Young Men, by John Angell James 
The Almost Christian Discovered, by Matthew Mead
A Plea for the Godly and other sermons, by Thomas Watson
Altogether Lovely, by Jonathan Edwards
Annotations on the Pentateuch and Psalms, by Henry Ainsworth, 2 volumes 
The Arraignment of Error, by Samuel Bolton 
The Art of Divine Contentment, by Thomas Watson 

A Beam of Divine Glory, by Edward Pearse
The Best Match, by Edward Pearse
Bible Thoughts, by Joseph Caryl 
Biblical Theology, by John Owen 
Call to the Unconverted (volume 2 of Practical Works), by Richard Baxter
The Carnal Professor & Christ Set Forth, by Robert Bolton & Thomas Goodwin 
The Case and Cure of a Deserted Soul, by Joseph Symonds 
Character of a Pastor According to God's Heart Considered, by John Shaw
Christ: the Way, the Truth, and the Life, by John Brown 
A Christian Directory, by Richard Baxter 
The Christian Father’s Present to His Children, by John Angell James
The Christian Warrior, by Isaac Ambrose
The Christian’s Freedom: the Doctrine of Christian Liberty, by George Downame 
Christ's Counsel to His Languishing Church, by Obadiah Sedgwick
Christ's Last Disclosure of Himself, by William Greenhill
Christ's Sudden and Certain Appearances to Judgment, by Thomas Vincent
Commentary on Ecclesiastes: Volume 4 of the Works, by Edward Reynolds
The Dejected Soul's Cure, Christopher Love
A Discourse Concerning Love, by Nathaniel Vincent
Disputations on Holy Scripture, by William Whitaker
Divine and Moral Songs for Children, by Isaac Watts
The Doubting Believer, by Obadiah Sedgwick 
The Duty of Self-Denial and Ten Other Sermons, by Thomas Watson
The Evil of Evils, by Jeremiah Burroughs 
The Exaltation of Christ: Volume 2 of the Works, by Edward Reynolds
The Excellency of a Gracious Spirit, by Jeremiah Burroughs 
The Family Altar: Volume Four of the Works, by Oliver Heywood
The Fear of God, by John Bunyan
Female Piety (revised edition), by John Angell James 
The Fight of Faith Crowned, by Thomas Watson
Fire and Brimstone, by Thomas Vincent
The Four Last Things: Death, Judgment, Hell, Heaven, by Robert Bolton
General Directions for a Comfortable Walking with God, by Robert Bolton 
Gleanings from Thomas Watson 
Gleanings from William Gurnall, selected by Hamilton Smith 
The Godly Family: Essays on the Duties of Parents and Children, compilation 
God's Terrible Voice in the City, by Thomas Vincent
The Good Work Begun, by Thomas Vincent
Gospel Conversation, by Jeremiah Burroughs 
Gospel Fear, by Jeremiah Burroughs 
Gospel Incense: A Practical Treatise on Prayer, by Thomas Cobbet
Gospel Reconciliation, by Jeremiah Burroughs
Gospel Remission, by Jeremiah Burroughs 
Gospel Worship, by Jeremiah Burroughs 
Grace: The Truth, Growth, and Different Degrees, by Christopher Love
A Guide to Christ, by Solomon Stoddard
A Guide for Young Disciples, by J.G. Pike 

Heart Treasure: Volume Two of the Works, by Oliver Heywood
Heaven Opened: The Riches of God's Covenant, by Richard Alleine 
Heaven Taken by Storm, by Thomas Watson 
A Help to Domestic Happiness, by John Angell James 

The Improvement of the Mind, by Isaac Watts
The Instructed Christian, by William Lyford
Irenicum: Healing the Divisions Among God's People, by Jeremiah Burroughs 

Keeping the Heart, by John Flavel 

Life in Jesus, by Octavius Winslow 
Lives of the Puritans, by Benjamin Brooks, 3 volumes 
Logic, or the Right Use of Reason, by Isaac Watts
Love to Christ Necessary to Escape the Curse at His Coming, by Thomas Doolittle 

Meditations on the Holy Sacrament of the Lord’s Last Supper (Volume 3 of the Works) by Reynolds, Edward
The Mischief of Sin, by Thomas Watson 
The Mortified Christian, by Christopher Love
The Mystery of Godliness, by John Calvin 

A Name in Heaven the Truest Ground of Joy, by Matthew Mead 
The Nature of Saving Conversion, by Solomon Stoddard 

Parable of the Ten Virgins, by Thomas Shepard
Persuasives to Early Piety, by J.G. Pike 
The Plain Man’s Pathway to Heaven, by Arthur Dent 
The Pleasantness of a Religious Life, by Matthew Henry 
The Poor Doubting Christian Drawn to Christ, by Thomas Hooker
The Practice of Piety, by Lewis Bayly 
Preacher of God's Word: Sermons by Christopher Love, by Christopher Love
Preaching Christ (Volume 5 of the Works of Edward Reynolds), by Edward Reynolds
The Precious Things of God, by Octavius Winslow 
Pressing into the Kingdom, by Jonathan Edwards
The Psalms and Hymns of Isaac Watts
Puritans on Conversion, compilation 
Puritans on the Lord's Supper, compilation
Puritans on Loving One Another, compilation
Puritans on Prayer, compilation 

Quaint Sermons, by Samuel Rutherford .
The Quest for Meekness and Quietness of Spirit, by Matthew Henry
The Reformed Pastor (volume 4 of Practical Works), by Richard Baxter,
A Sacramental Catechism, by John Willison 
Safety of Appearing on the Day of Judgment in the Righteousness of Christ, by Solomon Stoddard 
The Saint’s Encouragement to Diligence in Christ’s Service, by James Janeway 
Saints' Everlasting Rest (volume 3 of Practical Works), by Richard Baxter
The Saint’s Happiness, by Jeremiah Burroughs 
Satan's Temptations (A Treatise on), by Richard Gilpin
The Select Works of Thomas Case 
Sermons of the Log College, compiled by Archibald Alexander 
Sermons of Matthew Mead 
Sermons of Samuel Davies, 3 volumes 
Sermons of Thomas Watson 
The Sincere Convert and The Sound Believer (Volume 1 of the Works), by Thomas Shepard
Sinfulness of Sin: Volume 1 of the Works, by Edward Reynolds
Smooth Stones from Ancient Brooks: the Sayings of Thomas Brooks, compiled by Charles Spurgeon 
Solitude Improved by Divine Meditation, by Nathanael Ranew 
A Spectacle Unto God: The Life and Death of Christopher Love, by Don Kistler 
Spiritual Comfort, by John Colquhoun
A Token for Children, by James Janeway and Cotton Mather 
A Treatise Concerning the Lord's Supper, by Thomas Doolittle
A Treatise on Earthly-Mindedness, by Jeremiah Burroughs 
A Treatise of Effectual Calling and Election, by Christopher Love
A Treatise on the Law and the Gospel, by John Colquhoun
A Treatise on the Soul: Volume 6 of the Works, by Edward Reynolds
The True Christian’s Love to the Unseen Christ, by Thomas Vincent
The Way to True Happiness, by Robert Harris
The Widow Directed to the Widow’s God, by John Angell James 
A Woman’s Mission, by John Angell James 
The Works of Andrew Gray 
The Works of Christopher Love: Volume 1 
The Works of Edward Polhill
The Works of Edward Reynolds, 6 volumes
The Works of Ezekiel Hopkins, 3 volumes
The Works of John Boys
The Works of Thomas Shepard, 3 volumes 
The World Conquered by the Faithful Christian, by Richard Alleine
The Wrath of Almighty God, by Jonathan Edwards

Puritan Paperback Series Published by Banner of Truth Trust 

All Loves Excelling, by John Bunyan 

Apostasy from the Gospel, by John Owen 

All Things for Good, by Thomas Watson 

Art of Prophesying, by William Perkins 

Christian's Great Interest, William Guthrie pad 

Doctrine of Repentance, by Thomas Watson 

Glory of Christ pad, by John Owen 

Heaven on Earth, by Thomas Brooks 

Learning in Christ's School, Ralph Venning 

Lifting Up for the Downcast, William Bridge 

Prayer, John Bunyan 

Puritan Golden Treasury, IDE Thomas 

Reformed Pastor, by Richard Baxter 

Sinfulness of Sin pad, Edward Reynolds 

Bruised Reed, Richard Sibbs 

Communion With God, by John Owen 

Glorious Freedom, Richard Sibbs 

Godly Man's Picture, by Thomas Watson 

Holy Spirit, by John Owen

Letters of Samuel Rutherford pad 

Mystery of Providence, by John Flavel pad 

Precious Remedies Against Satan's Devices, by Thomas Brooks pad 

Rare Jewel of Christian Contentment, by Jeremiah Burroughs pad 

Shorter Catechism Explained From Scripture, by Samuel Rutherford pad 

True Bounds of Christian Freedom, by Samuel Bolton 



Puritan Books Published by Banner of Truth Trust 

Advice For Seekers
Body Of Divinity, by Thomas Watson
Charity And Its Fruits, by Jonathan Edwards
Christian In Complete Armour, by William Gurnall
Christian's Great Interest, The, by William Guthrie
Death Of Death In The Death Of Christ, by John Owen
Epistle To The Hebrews, (7 Volumes) by John Owen
Ezekiel, by William Greenhill
Four Gospels, by John Brown
Glory Of Christ, by John Owen
Great Works Of Christ In America, by Cotton Mather
Hebrews, by John Brown
Interpretation Of Prophecy, The Patrick Fairbaine
James, by Thomas Manton
Jonathan Edwards On Knowing Christ
Jonathan Edwards On Revival
Jude, by Thomas Manton
Letters Of Henry Venn
Letters Of John Newton
Letters Of Samuel Rutherford
Letters Of William Still
Life And Letters Of John Bunyan
Life And Sermons Of Edward Griffin
Lord's Prayer, by Thomas Watson
Memoirs Of The Westminster Divines
Pilgrim's Progress, by John Bunyan
Psalm 119, by Thomas Manton
Romans 8, by Thomas Jacomb
Samuel Rutherford And His Friends
Sermons Of Samuel Ward
Ten Commandments, by Thomas Watson
Vision For Missions, Puritan Prayers
Works Of David Clarkson
Works Of George Swinnock
Works Of John Bunyan
Works Of John Flavel
Works Of John Newton
Works Of John Owen
Works Of Jonathan Edwards
Works Of Richard Sibbes
Works Of Thomas Brooks
Works Of Thomas Manton
Writings Of John Bradford


Puritan (and other) Books Published by International Outreach 

Spiritual Refining: The Anatomy of True and False Conversion, Volume 1, by Anthony Burgess 

Spiritual Refining: The Anatomy of True and False Conversion, Volume 2, by Anthony Burgess 

Sin, the Law, and the Glory of the Gospel, by Joseph Bellamy 

Private Thoughts on Religion, by Thomas Adam 

The Soul's Humiliation, by Thomas Hooker 

True Religion Delineated, by Joseph Bellamy 

The Soul's Preparation for Christ, by Thomas Hooker 

The Christian's Two Chief Lessons: Self-Denial & Self-Trial, by Thomas Hooker 



Puritan (and other) Books Published by Sprinkle Publications 

The Nonsuch Professor, by William Secker 

The Grace of Christ, by William S. Plumer 

The Law of God, by William S. Plumer 

The Rock of Our Salvation, by William S. Plumer 

The Sympathy of Christ, by Octavius Winslow 

Vital Godliness: A Treatise on Experimental and Practical Piety, by William S. Plumer 

Jehovah Jireh: A Treatise on Providence, by William S. Plumer 

The Bible and the Closet, by Thomas Watson and Samuel Lee 

The Christian, by William S. Plumer 

Thoughts on Public Prayer, by Samuel Miller 

The Complete Works of William Bates 

The Complete Works of Edward Payson 

The Complete Works of Augustus M. Toplady 

The Complete Works of Andrew Fuller 

Riches Increased by Giving, by William Gouge 

The Religious Tradesman, by Richard Steele 

The Life of God in the Soul of Man, by Henry Scougal 

The Christian’s Daily Walk, by Henry Scudder 

Looking Unto Jesus, by Isaac Ambrose 

A Remedy for Wandering Thoughts in Worship, by Richard Steele 

Aaron’s Rod Blossoming, by George Gillespie 

Lex Rex, by Samuel Rutherford


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Aug 19, 2009)

Amazon.com: ESV Outreach New Testament (9781581348354): Bible: Books

200 bucks would buy 100 ESV outreach New Testaments,You cant beat that!


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 19, 2009)

Okay, I am going for some exegetical commentaries, and I am throwing 200 bucks of my own "free money" to match the other 200 of designated gift, for a total of 400 bucks to spend on exegetical commentaries. 

Now, which ones?


----------



## Tallen (Aug 20, 2009)

My first thought would be to by some nice Bibles to give away. My wish list would be to purchase a BDAG.


----------



## PilgrimPastor (Aug 20, 2009)

I have been considering spending the money on Barth's "Church Dogmatics." Does anyone here own them or have you "'experienced" them and are they worth the $350+ that they cost?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 20, 2009)

PilgrimPastor said:


> I have been considering spending the money on Barth's "Church Dogmatics." Does anyone here own them or have you "'experienced" them and are they worth the $350+ that they cost?



I have read more than I would have liked in Barth's Dogmatics. However they would not be on my "must have" list. Though they are certainly needed for the discerning Pastor that wants to be engaged with 20th Century theology. Just as one needs to read Moltmann's "The Crucified God", to understand a bit of where Liberal's are in their theology.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Aug 20, 2009)

Please show me how I can get all of these books for $200. I think I would pay you $200 to show me that trick.



> A Body of Divinity, by Thomas Watson
> 
> A Sure Guide to Heaven, by Joseph Alliene
> A Treatise of Earthlimindedness, by Jeremiah Burroughs
> ...


----------



## PilgrimPastor (Aug 20, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> PilgrimPastor said:
> 
> 
> > I have been considering spending the money on Barth's "Church Dogmatics." Does anyone here own them or have you "'experienced" them and are they worth the $350+ that they cost?
> ...



Thanks. I have only read a little bit of Barth and was intrigued by some of his thought. I have found a couple of abridged versions which seem to capture some of the key elements and thought I might start there.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 20, 2009)

Free PDF downloads...

-----Added 8/20/2009 at 12:21:29 EST-----



PilgrimPastor said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > PilgrimPastor said:
> ...



The joke at my Liberal PC(USA) seminary was if you want to understand Barth without reading all of Barth just read Brunner.


----------



## Blue Dog (Aug 20, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> If someone handed you 200 USD to just buy you some books, what books would those be?



I would buy $200.00 worth of the ESV Reformation Study Bibles and pass them out to my Congregation so that everyone would be on the same page!!


----------



## PilgrimPastor (Aug 20, 2009)

Blue Dog said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > If someone handed you 200 USD to just buy you some books, what books would those be?
> ...



I have been lugging that bulky calf skinned monster into the pulpit for the last few weeks since I finally got one! I think my back is out of alignment from carrying that thing back and forth from the parsonage to my study every day!!


----------



## Beoga (Aug 20, 2009)

I have been eyeing Calvin's Commentaries and Turretin's Elenctic Theology for quite some time now, so probably those two.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 20, 2009)

Be aware that if you get the current top-of-the-line exegetical commentaries they will be replaced in a couple of years. It's like computers - you're never as current as you'd like to think. That's where you might be better off buying a commentary that has proved its worth - like Leon Morris on John.


----------



## Houchens (Aug 20, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Free PDF downloads...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## westminken (Aug 20, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Okay, I am going for some exegetical commentaries, and I am throwing 200 bucks of my own "free money" to match the other 200 of designated gift, for a total of 400 bucks to spend on exegetical commentaries.
> 
> Now, which ones?



I would get Longman's OT Commentary Guide and Carson's NT Commentary Guide and go from there.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 20, 2009)

Cool, Leon Morris plus the OT and NT Commentary Guides sound like good starts.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 20, 2009)

If you're looking for NT Commentaries, Paul gave a good list of commentaries some time ago on this thread.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f45/my-nt-commentary-recommendations-47314/


----------



## tellville (Aug 20, 2009)

I always go to this list first when looking for a commentary. It is really useful in choosing the exact type of commentary you are looking for:

NT:
Denver Seminary > Articles > New Testament Exegesis Bibliography - 2008

Here is the OT link:
Denver Seminary > Articles > Annotated Old Testament Bibliography - 2009


----------



## re4med (Aug 20, 2009)

Blue Dog said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > If someone handed you 200 USD to just buy you some books, what books would those be?
> ...


 

LOL!!!


----------



## ADKing (Aug 20, 2009)

I have been interested in these lately. From RHB it looks like both OT and NT sets comes out to about $399! 

The Poor Man's New Testament Commentary, 3 Volumes - Reformation Heritage Books

Poor Man's Old Testament Commentary, 6 Volumes - Reformation Heritage Books


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 20, 2009)

Jesus is my friend said:


> Amazon.com: ESV Outreach New Testament (9781581348354): Bible: Books
> 
> 200 bucks would buy 100 ESV outreach New Testaments,You cant beat that!



At one time someone (Cumberland Valley maybe?) was selling them for .75 a copy. I bought a bunch.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Aug 20, 2009)

I would buy a bunch of pocket sized ESVs for $5 and pass them out as I did street evangelism. I can think of no better use of "free" money than to put the Bible into peoples hands who do not have it.


----------



## Skyler (Aug 20, 2009)

Early Church Fathers DVD | Christian Classics Ethereal Library

^^That, to begin with. Then I'd save the rest and dispense it as needed toward books on specific topics I encounter.


----------



## Bookmeister (Aug 20, 2009)

$200? Come on, if your gonna dream, dream big. How about $2000


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 20, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> I need some exegetical commentaries. I've got Matthew Henry, Matthew Poole and some expositor's type commentaries, but they don't go deep enough into the greek, grammar and each verse. I need something deeper.
> 
> 
> 
> About the Kindle: Would a kindle hold up in humid, hot weather? And from a very very slow internet connection is it hard to download books?



The Kindle store doesn't work outside of the usa! You would have to come to the usa every time you wanted to buy another book.


----------

